

MIT CS faculty candidates got 73 job offers this year - muneeb
http://people.csail.mit.edu/saman/AcademicJobSearchResults_2014/

======
vvijay03
This is very interesting. 7 system hires! The market is predicted to be good
for the next year as well.

